# A couple of pencil shots with a natural



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been asked jokingly if I only make slingshots or do I shoot them too, as it seems I have a new natural every couple days. 

I do shoot them, just don't post many videos and probably don't shoot nearly as much as I should or others do. I'm trying to change that, the shooting part at least. I'll probably never be one to post many videos, it's just not me. This is more to show the newer shooters "Aim small, miss small". I haven't been at this long but do notice I shoot better when I aim at smaller targets.

Here are a couple shots I just made a few minutes ago, first time shooting this natural and seem to have taken a liking to it.

Bike Ride Natural "Mommy", 3/8" TBG, some 1/4" steel, 33'

Enjoy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Bruce . Pencils are great targets . Lay them horizontally also .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice Bruce . Pencils are great targets . Lay them horizontally also .


Thanks. It's funny you mentioned that, as I was originally going to rig it like that, but decided against.

I'll try that one next. I do like the way they sound and snap, it's quite satisfying at this stage.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Bruce . Pencils are great targets . Lay them horizontally also .
> ...


Don't hesitate to hang a playing card in place of the pencil . Once you see and hear the distinct sound of the cut it will drive you to better shooting .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting, Brucered!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go Bruce!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

excellent good sir! I mean.,,you ruined a good pencil... but hey!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Nice shooting, Brucered!
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. I was able to do it last year and am glad the long winter didn't set me back any.


Ibojoe said:


> Way to go Bruce!


Thanks. One of these days, I'll get a card from 10m, I've done it at 5m.


Tag said:


> Great shooting


Much appreciated tag.


honorary pie said:


> excellent good sir! I mean.,,you ruined a good pencil... but hey!


Two actually. The kids bring home a ton at the end of every school year but I didn't show my wife, she'd think it was wasteful.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just watched the second one,, I was thinking,"man his ammo is slow" but then I saw your bands. they're probably akin to my 1632s... I like slo-mo plinking, good shootin dude.! and it saves on pencils


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, I usually use pretty light bands and various ammo. The bands on this session were probably 2-3" too long for a 500% ratio.

I should probably have them at 6" for that, but these were probably 8-9". Plus I just grab whatever ammo is in the catchbox. It can range from 1/4" to 3/8" and I'll shoot it all in the same session.

I figured the old guys pre internet and forums didn't measure and weigh ammo and microscopic band measurements, why should I. It's not to say I shouldn't, I just don't always do it or care about it that much. If I have to compensate by aiming differently or pulling a bit more or less, I try to adapt.

It works for my needs, but I don't take this stuff too seriously sometimes. I'm just having fun with it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shooting brucered and Your naturals looks very nice.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

brucered said:


> Yeah, I usually use pretty light bands and various ammo. The bands on this session were probably 2-3" too long for a 500% ratio.
> 
> I should probably have them at 6" for that, but these were probably 8-9". Plus I just grab whatever ammo is in the catchbox. It can range from 1/4" to 3/8" and I'll shoot it all in the same session.
> 
> ...


 me too buddy.., I don't get too caught matching bands either. but I tend toward overpowering stuff, to each his own boat to float... there's too much ammo in my box to get picky.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Bruce and a good looking natural!


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice shooting and slingshot Bruce. I myself go for smaller targets, mainly use bottle caps. Pencils are great I should try those myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Great shooting and good advice brucered, sometimes we forget this is supposed to be fun


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting and inspiration.Really like the natural and advice.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just revisited this one. That is a gorgeous natural buddy. Beautiful


----------

